
Warning: Internship May Come with a Non-Compete Agreement - Sonnol53
https://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/warning-your-internship-may-come-with-a-non-compete-agreement.html
======
NotSammyHagar
Noncompetes for hourly, non permanent employees are clearly abusive. Based on
the experience of California, they don't hurt company performance and
competitiveness for highly compensated engineers either. They are just another
way to control people.

Washington state just banned them basically for people like sandwich makers
but on amazon's advice, they made them supported by law for people who make a
certain salary which looked basically to be targeted to software engineers.
[1]

Also, amazon has enforced some non-competes on people who aren't vps [2]. So
don't work at amazon. Seriously talk about this with amazon, if candidates
talk to them about it they will knock it off. I know they rarely try to
enforce them but they have so much more power and money they can throw their
weight around, in the same way that this article talks about abusing weaker
parties like interns.

[1] [https://www.geekwire.com/2019/washington-state-
legislators-p...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/washington-state-legislators-
pass-law-restricting-non-compete-agreements/) [2]
[https://www.geekwire.com/2017/business-personal-amazon-
web-s...](https://www.geekwire.com/2017/business-personal-amazon-web-services-
decides-enforce-non-compete-contracts/).

~~~
sieabahlpark
Have you seen their outside work policy? They own everything you make or do in
any capacity and outright own any video game you make.

